# Replacing Differential With Stock Unit



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

hey does anyone know how to remove the whole differential and put in a new one themselves. im mechanically inclined and do all the work on my car myself but i just want to know if theres something i should watch out for when swapping the units. my posi is shot and making crazy loud noise and some guy says he will sell me a used unit that has a 90 day warranty for 250 bucks. i was planning on using the used unit and getting my old one fixed by a good diff guy i know and then when the used one goes out on me i can put the old one back in. i know its alot of bull**** but i cant be without my car during the week and im pretty sure i could get the diff installed in one day . any help or advice. thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You need an E18 Torx socket for the drive shaft coupler. Remove all of the bolts on each side that attach the half shafts and then there are four bolts on top of the rear cradle holding the pumpkin (diff) on. I think I took out the bottom shock bolts to get the subrame to drop a little more and possibly the sway bar brackets as it's a bit of a pain getting at the bolts on top. A tranny jack is useful to hold the pumpkin but I'm sure you can rig something up with a floor jack. Make sure you use blue LocTite when putting _ALL_ of the bolts back on


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks so much man, you really helped me out


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I should tell you to take the 2 bolts out the back of the diff that mount it to the center support (I have a Harrop cover so I forgot ) or you aren't going to be removing it . You can take the whole mounting bracket off at the top where it's mounted but I'd mark the position of it before removing it so you get it back aligned. Another note is if you take those 4 little bolts holding that bracket off to not over tighten then when you put it back as quite a few people have snapped them. Remember blue LocTite on everything


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Those four bolts that hold the diff isolator to the body are torque to yeild bolts. They get 26 lb ft of torque, if you have a heavy hand thats about 1/4 to half turn past snug using a 3/8 drive.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If they are TTY bolts, shouldn't they be replaced every time they come off the car?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes they should per GM. I leave it up to the discretion of the owner. I replaced mine when I removed them. Torque followed by lock tight may or may not surfice with old bolts. Those bolts list for $5.35 a piece

The four bolts that hold the diff to the rear suspension are also TTY.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've reused every bolt except the front and rear cradle bolts. LocTite works. Of course I eventually went to a Harrop cover for the center rear cradle support


----------

